# Would you try a "Bird of Prey" bike?



## classic33 (22 Oct 2015)

A semi recumbent bicycle.
http://birdofpreybicycles.ning.com/ & http://www.gizmag.com/bird-of-prey-bike/39930/


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2015)

I rode the "Cool Breeze" prone many yeras ago

It was fun, and as a racing bike on track it is brilliant as that, but the position does not allow a good view of the road environment which limits its practicality


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I rode the "Cool Breeze" prone many yeras ago
> 
> It was fun, and as a racing bike on track it is brilliant as that, but the position does not allow a good view of the road environment which limits its practicality


Had a go on one in Leeds some years ago. Head first, downhill takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## mickle (22 Oct 2015)

In a word: nope.


----------



## earlestownflya (22 Oct 2015)

i don't think my body could handle that


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Oct 2015)

Didnt Grahame Obrea build something like this in his kitchen a while back for some crazy record attempt?


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Oct 2015)

Here

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/obree-ready-to-lay-it-down-38956


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2015)

YahudaMoon said:


> Didnt Grahame Obrea build something like this in his kitchen a while back for some crazy record attempt?


Posistion in use isn't allowed for UCI record attempts.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Oct 2015)

I cannot imagine how uncomfortable that would be. Its a very old design, brought to life again.


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2015)

I notice she has a cut on her leg, I have a similar one at the mo from the pedal, I'd worry that I'd do a lot worse in that position.

But if it was in front of me and I was being offered a go, I'd have a go


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Posistion in use isn't allowed for UCI record attempts.


HPVA is not UCI. Obree was going for the HPV record.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2015)

It looks like fun, I've had a similar idea for years and it seems more natural than a recumbent.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2015)

Standing on the hills might be a bit of a problem.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2015)

Yes. Would love to have a go.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2015)

I'd give it a go but those cranks would have to be an awful lot further back.....


----------



## starhawk (23 Oct 2015)

Going with the most vulnerable part of the body up front isn't my idea of a sensible ride. Another bike solved that problem with the wiev, they had special spectacles with mirrors so you could look forward while having your face pointing towards the ground. Anyway it has only two wheels, one wheel is missing!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Oct 2015)

Sure, I'd love to try it, just as I'd love to try an Elliptigo. Just out of interest.

I'm not so sure that the owner of such a machine would want a gurt clumsy idiot like me messing around with it though.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Oct 2015)

But there are bikers and Real Bikers.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Oct 2015)

Try? - Yes. Buy? - No. My neck hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## LetMeEatCake (23 Oct 2015)

That looks *AWESOME* - but maybe not completely perfect for my commute.


----------



## wheresthetorch (24 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> I notice she has a cut on her leg, I have a similar one at the mo from the pedal, I'd worry that I'd do a lot worse in that position.
> 
> But if it was in front of me and I was being offered a go, I'd have a go



Where is @Fnaar ?


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2015)

No, I'd fall off .
Nice colour scheme though.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Oct 2015)

wheresthetorch said:


> Where is @Fnaar ?


Miss Goodbody reckons it looks a most uncomfortable position, but she'll try anything once


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Standing on the hills might be a bit of a problem.


If the hills steep enough you would be close to a standing position .


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2015)

Definately give it a go, mind you I am stupid enough to try most things.


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Oct 2015)

I'd have a blast on that.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Oct 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Try? - Yes. Buy? - No. My neck hurts just thinking about it.


Same here. The reason I got my bent was to rest my neck, and that's just from riding a hybrid, so while it would be fab to try it would kill me to ride. This looks like an osteopath's dream...


----------

